# Vape DIY shutting down



## YeOldeOke (26/6/20)

We regret to inform you that Vape DIY will be shutting down operations at the end of June 2020.

We thank those DIY'ers who have supported us, but unfortunately it is not commercially viable for us to carry on with it. We will be withdrawing all our One Shots from the market.

We will accept orders until midnight 30 June 2020.

https://vapediy.co.za/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (26/6/20)

Please note that this will not affect our All Day Vapes juices.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Brenden (26/6/20)

Sad to hear ! But understandable ,I did read your post about margins , cant speak for all vapers but I wouldn't mind an increase in price instead of a complete closing of the DIY oneshots ,you guys are still relatively cheap on your prices with some really amazing juices I've had over the years ,way back when I started vaping it was your juice that actually got me off the cigs

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## LeislB (26/6/20)

I got my delivery this morning, I can't wait to try them. Pity they won't be properly steeped so I can choose my favourites to stock up. Insert sad face here!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## YeOldeOke (28/6/20)

Brenden said:


> Sad to hear ! But understandable ,I did read your post about margins , cant speak for all vapers but I wouldn't mind an increase in price instead of a complete closing of the DIY oneshots ,you guys are still relatively cheap on your prices with some really amazing juices I've had over the years ,way back when I started vaping it was your juice that actually got me off the cigs



We tried keeping it alive, we even broke the whole One Shot section out with a separate website and nearly halved the prices, reducing margin to stupid levels, just to see if there is interest.

The juice side is doing very well, yet with the exact same (mostly 5 star) juices as one shots, at stupid prices, no real support from the DIY community.
Hell, we had a promotional product that was a base of your choice, with nic of your choice, with one shot of your choice, all in one bottle. Basically a full juice that wasn't shaken. DIY, just shake it yourself. At very low price. Still zero interest.

That was a ridiculous experiment in DIY just to prove that no matter what we offer, it ain't gonna be enough, the race to the bottom is down a bottomless pit. The first question we got from the DIY'ers was 'Can we have this in 1L.' 

I considered having it delivered by a stripper to shake it for the customer, but I really couldn't get the figures to work unfortunately.

C'est la vie.

For the few regulars that rely on our one shots we will make an accommodation and meet them halfway if they wish. But that's it for us in the DIY market.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SiriKJ (28/6/20)

Hey. Can e-liquid with 0MG nicotine be delivered or is this only CBD?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeislB (28/6/20)

SiriKJ said:


> Hey. Can e-liquid with 0MG nicotine be delivered or is this only CBD?


These are one shots, this means it has all the flavour concentrates and you add PG, VG and nicotine (if you have it) at home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (30/6/20)

Last call, ladies & gents.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (30/6/20)

To all you beautiful DIY'ers

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## M.Adhir (30/6/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> Last call, ladies & gents.



Wishing you all the best mate. 
Good on you for trying to break the mould. 
I wish I had known about your concept sooner than last week--by the time I realized and my situation allowed me to, it was too late to get into it and order.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------

